# boot logo und splash [gelöst als logo oder splash]

## hitachi

Hallo,

ich hatte mal den Gedanken, dass ich morgens bei Starten des PCs Pinguine sehen will. Leider bekomme ich das aber nicht hin. Ich habe mal hier (Gentoo Handbuch) angefangen. Im Kernel habe ich mich für uvesafb entschieden. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das richtig ist aber mit vesa hatte es auch nicht funktioniert. Folgende Fehlermeldung gibt mir dmesg:

```
#dmesg | grep vesa
```

 *Quote:*   

> Command line: root=/dev/md3 video=uvesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1280x1024-32@75,mtrr:3 splash=silent,theme:natural_gentoo CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
> 
> Kernel command line: root=/dev/md3 video=uvesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1280x1024-32@75,mtrr:3 splash=silent,theme:natural_gentoo CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
> 
> uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d
> ...

 

Weiterhin habe ich noch folgendes Problem:

```
rc-update splash add boot
```

 *Quote:*   

> * rc-update: '/etc/init.d/splash' not found; aborting

 

Folgende Programme habe ich installiert: v86d klibc splash-themes-livecd splash-themes-gentoo splashutils nvidia-drivers (180.37)

In der make.conf habe ich folgenden Eintrag: VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv" Das Hinzufügen von vesa vga hat auch nichts geändert.

Jede Hilfe ist willkommen!

Hier noch ein paar Sachen aus der Kernelconfig:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"
> 
> # Graphics support
> 
> CONFIG_AGP=y
> ...

 

Folgende weitere Ressourcen habe ich genutzt:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/nvidia-guide.xml

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-716438-highlight-vesa.html

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

http://gentoo-wiki.stefreak.de/de.gentoo-wiki.com/Fbsplash.html#uvesafb

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-716591-highlight-vesa.html

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/archive/gensplash-in-5-easy-steps.txt

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-332537-highlight-*+filesystem+mounted+contain+dev+tty1+device.html

https://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=314532 Habe ich noch nicht versucht.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-571204-highlight-*+filesystem+mounted+contain+dev+tty1+device.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-565235-highlight-fbsplash.html#4113263

http://gentoo-portage.com/Search?search=splash

Noch mal Danke für jede Hilfe.

[EDIT] Hier noch mein Eintrag in grub.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> title burn baby, burn !uvesafb! 
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel /boot/gentoo-2.6.27-r8 root=/dev/md3 video=uvesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1280x1024-32@75,mtrr:3 splash=silent,theme:natural_gentoo CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
> ...

 

[/EDIT]Last edited by hitachi on Wed Mar 18, 2009 10:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Hallo,

Das Initscript nennt sich neuerdings fbcondecor.

Ansonsten hätte ich keine Ahnung warum es nicht funktioniert...

Höchstens noch die Sortierung des Grubeintrags, keine Ahnung ob die egal ist, ich nutze folgendes:

```
video=uvesafb:1600x1200-32@75,mttr:3,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2006.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

Bei mir funktionierts.

Allerdings sieht es so aus als ob deine initramfs falsch ist, ich empfehle dieses per splash_geninitramfs zu generieren.

also genau splash_geninitramfs --generate=/boot/splash-initramfs --all (Ich würde zumindest die Auflösung nicht festlegen, ich für meinen Teil "rotiere" auch gerne mal die genutzten Splashes deshalb --all)

----------

## hitachi

Also jetzt habe ich noch mal was dran gefummelt wobei mir nicht sicher ist, was ich wirklich gemacht habe. Auch habe ich den gerade vorgeschlagenen Eintrag übernommen.

```
dmesg | grep vesa
```

 *Quote:*   

> Command line: root=/dev/md3 video=uvesafb:ywrap,1280x1024-32@75,mtrr:3 splash=verbose,theme:natural_gentoo CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
> 
> Kernel command line: root=/dev/md3 video=uvesafb:ywrap,1280x1024-32@75,mtrr:3 splash=verbose,theme:natural_gentoo CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
> 
> uvesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, nv43 Board - p229h4  , Chip Rev   , OEM: NVIDIA, VBE v3.0
> ...

 

Ich sehe jetzt auch ein Hintergrundbild beim Booten. VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa vga" Danke für den Hinweis mit:

```
#rc-update fbcondecor add boot
```

 *Quote:*   

>  * fbcondecor added to runlevel boot

 

Die Pinguine sehe ich aber noch immer nicht. Ich freue mich auch schon auf Tuz den Tasmanischen Teufel.

Ich werde mal neu starten um zu sehen was jetzt passiert.

[EDIT] Also die Pinguine kommen noch immer nicht aus der digitalen Arktis auf meinen Bildschirm. [/EDIT]

----------

## py-ro

Du musst dich leider für den Tux oder den Bootsplash entscheiden, beides geht AFAIK nicht.

Py

----------

## hitachi

Mache ich das über den Eintrag in der grub.conf?

----------

## dp20eic

Hallo,

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> [EDIT] Also die Pinguine kommen noch immer nicht aus der digitalen Arktis auf meinen Bildschirm. [/EDIT]

 

meinst Du die Pinguine, die kurz vor dem Bootsplash oben links auftauchen und Dir anzeigen wie viele CPUs (Kerne) Du hast, dann brauchst Du noch folgendes:

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

By

----------

## hitachi

Danke. Das habe ich alles drin.

----------

## hitachi

Danke für die wie immer kompetente Hilfe. Ich habe jetzt zwei verschiedene Eintrage in der /boot/grub/grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.27-r8 uvesa
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel /boot/gentoo-2.6.27-r8 root=/dev/md3 video=uvesafb:ywrap,1280x1024-32@75,mtrr:3 splash=verbose,theme:natural_ge$
> ...

 

Damit kann ich jetzt immerhin entweder oder wählen. Das finde ich schon extrem gut!

Nochmal Danke

----------

